

Microsoft: Google Is Blocking Us From Building YouTube for Windows Phone - azharcs
http://allthingsd.com/20130102/microsoft-google-is-still-blocking-us-from-building-youtube-for-windows-phone/

======
PankajGhosh
Can someone please shed some more light on this? I have Roku and Google has
not allowed them to build a Youtube channel.
([http://www.engadget.com/topics/hd/2011/04/21/google-puts-
the...](http://www.engadget.com/topics/hd/2011/04/21/google-puts-the-kibosh-
on-rokus-unofficial-youtube-channel/))

------
3825
Bottom line: Never take anything that comes out of Microsoft at face value.

~~~
joenathan
Google blocked and is blocking Rokus official YouTube app, so I don't think
Microsoft is fibbing.

